# Cheapest place to buy Synoquin or Cosequin



## Amymay (13 October 2008)

As title really?

Anyone finding these on line at a good price??


----------



## Maesfen (13 October 2008)

Try www.wormers.co.uk (Beeston Animal Health) they were the best when I needed it.


----------



## K27 (13 October 2008)

I use either VetUK or Hyperdrug for ordering Joint supplement- maybe the Synequin or Cosequin will be a good price.

http://www.vetuk.co.uk/

http://www.hyperdrug.co.uk/


----------



## Amymay (13 October 2008)

So far it's definately MFH_09's site that's comming up cheapest.  Good price P.  Thanks.


----------



## GT_02 (13 October 2008)

Another recommendation for Beeston Animal Health!  They are the cheapest I have seen for Synequin, fast delivery and excellent customer service.


----------



## Madcow (14 October 2008)

The cheapest place I found is www.petdispensary.co.uk but you have to buy two tubs to make a saving as it is buy one, get one half price on Cosequin. The other place that is very reasonable and ships quickly is www.nutrecare.co.uk


----------



## geneliageorge (30 April 2011)

Synoquin and Cosequin are growth supplements and can be found at any vet druggist store. One of my friend bought the synoquin growth supplements from http://www.vetpharmacy.co.uk/  at an affordable price.


----------



## Oliver12 (1 May 2011)

I buy mine from the US. I've ordered several times and the cheapest place last time I ordered was the US Amazon site. I think it worked out at £100 for the big size (1400g).


----------



## maybedaisy (5 June 2011)

http://www.pet-supermarket.co.uk/?gclid=CJiumoG_n6kCFYFB4QodqTF6sg

This is currently the cheapest place for synequin. Its about £108.00

Can't believe the variation in price. Especially on ebay where some sellers have it at £175 !


----------

